# Forum in English  > News  > Internet  >  Need translation.

## fieldhouses

Hello, i am the owner of www.winsockfix.nl. For this site i need a proper Russian translation of the following text to be added to the site information, to serve Russian visitors better.

Thank you in advance.

__________________________________________________  ____________

WinSockFix offers a last resort if your Internet connectivity has been corrupted due to invalid or removed registry entries. It can often cure the problem of lost connections after the removal of Adware components or improper uninstall of firewall applications or other tools that modify the XP network and Winsock settings. If you encounter connection problems after removing network related software, Adware or after registry clean-up; and all other ways fail, then give WinSock XP Fix a try. It can create a registry backup of your current settings, so it is fairly safe to use. 
__________________________________________________  _____________

----------


## Bratez

Hello and Welcome!

Here is Russian translation:



> WinSockFix предлагает последний шанс, когда ваша связь с Интернетом нарушена из-за неправильных или удаленных ключей реестра. Утилита может устранить проблему потери связи после удаления adware, а также некорректной деинсталляции файерволов и других программ, которые модифицируют сетевые параметры. Если у Вас возникли проблемы с подключением после удаления сетевого ПО, adware, либо после чистки реестра, и другие средства не помогли - попробуйте WinSockFix. Она может сделать резервную копию ключей реестра, поэтому ее использование совершенно безопасно.

----------


## fieldhouses

Thank you very much for this quick translation!

----------

